# Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey i just got a Fuzzy lionfish today, cute little fish. anyways i was wondering how he will act once he has acclimated into my tank. will he just perch or will he swim. the people at the store said he will eat live fish, but may be a trick to feed him anything not alive. its really hard to find information on this little guy...i just wanna know if anyone has a little info on my new fuzzy buddy. i dont want him trying to eat my fish even though my fish are too big. thank you.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind of fish are they?


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

damsels and 2 percula clowns


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

if he has only been fed live fish it may be hard to get it to eat frozen things. and you are taking a chance with your smaller fish being mixed with it, he can try to attack them to eat them.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

hehe i know he ate one of the damsels that little monster! oh well i wasnt too attached to it. hehe.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you might want to do something before he eats your clowns too.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

perfect excuse to start a new tank IMHO huzzah


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

this is a new tank. and hes not big enough to eat my clowns. that damsel was really small. you know if the lionfish will ever come out from behind the rocks besides at night...hes so cute


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

I feed my lion opi. I do not know if you have them at your local store. I get a whole punch and just drop them in the tank. He eat them right up. They are these little clear/white shrimp. My lion is about 3 to 4 inches in length now. He purches where ever he wants. The other fish do not bother him. They are much more active at night but as he gets used to the tank he should come out more.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Dwarfs dont swim around much, mine never left the rocks unless the lights were out.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

im gonna put him in my 20 gallon all to himself and he can eat whatever he wants in that tank. I want to put my gobies in the 60 without a sleepless night hehe. hes too cute to just get rid of...hehe


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

your lionfish may get stressed in a 20 gallon if its long term.


----------

